# Multiple accounts and send from problem in Outlook 2003



## biffstew (Nov 22, 2004)

I've set up multiple email accounts within Outlook, but regardless of which account I pick to send from the emails always come from the same account. 

I'm trying to set up a "work" account and a "home" account. I've even changed the default to "work" but all my emails continue to be sent via the "home account". 

Can someone provide me with some insight here? :4-dontkno


----------



## eteams (Oct 24, 2007)

Outlook automatically sends from the email account marked 'default' or in the case of a reply, from the receiving email address/account. Quickest way to deal with outgoing new mail seems to be to change the default mail first. (Tools, email accounts, select, click 'set as default') It is a pain but the fastest way I have found so far


----------



## Baldspot (Oct 25, 2007)

We have two E-mail accounts here at work in Outlook 2000 and Outlook 2003 (we're upgrading a little at a time). When we open Outlook, we are asked which account we want. One account uses our network login ID and password and only requires us to select the ID and hit Go. The other account requires us to type in a different ID and password. The email always is sent by the account we are logged into. You might need to ensure you have a separate password for each of these email accounts in order to make Outlook recognize them as different from your Windows login.

We also have this problem they haven't solved yet:
Log into Email account #1
Open a document for editing
Log out of Email #1 and back into Email #2
Email the document from within the document using the document's "File / Send to / Email recipient as Attachment" function
The document gets sent from Email account #1 even though #2 is open because #1 was open when I opened the document.


----------



## JustAnotherDude (Oct 31, 2007)

I have Outlook 2003, so maybe it's different... but when I go to send a mail, right beside the "Send" button there is an "Accounts" button. It opens a drop-down list of all accounts I have configured, and I can choose which one I want.

My only problem is remembering to choose the one I want!


----------

